# Blackfire Wet Ice Over Fire Shine Kit - My Thoughts



## MidlandsCarCare

This is the latest in a long line of product's I have tried, in my on-going quest for find the 'best' LSP for my Deep Black, metallic, RenaultSport Clio R27.

I must have tried at least 80% of products readily available in the UK, this side of £150, but I have never really been totally happy with any of them. On my older Panther Black Fiesta ST I was very pleased with Lime Prime followed by Supernatural, and SRP followed by FK1000P in winter, but neither of them gave me that something 'special' which I have longed for on my Clio.

My favourite combination, rather annoyingly, was Carlack 68 NSC AIO, followed by Megs #16 Wax. This gave me a very crisp looking finish, with superb reflectivity, gloss, depth AND shine, which is impressive given their very modest price tags. Otherwise, I had been massively impressed with a Britemax sample I had been given (but I never managed to do my whole car... that is next week!), and Optimum Opti Seal, but that was quite 'sterile' looking, and lacked the 'warmth' of a good wax.

So, after perusing Polished Bliss' lovely website, and very useful FAQ section, it seemed that the next thing to try would be this Blackfire Kit. Priced at just over £80, it comes in a lovely presentation case, and includes 2 MF's, 2 Foam Applicators, a CD manual/catalogue, the AFPP Sealant, the MSI wax, and Blackfire's Deep Gloss Spray Sealant. I also purchased Blackfire's Gloss Enhancing Polish as a basic level of surface prep.

My car was cleaned using a strong mixture of Hyper Wash, dried off then I began to use the GEP by hand. Claying wasn't needed, as this was done recently:

Gloss Enhancing Polish

This 'polish' doesn't come as part of the kit, but is obviously very well suited to the rest of the Blackfire range, so was selected to prep the surface of the paint for the BF Kit. In terms of product type, think of this as being like Lime Prime Lite - so a paint cleanser/glaze, with no abrasives present. It does however seem to do a terrific job of 'filling' - I had some very light swirling on my paint, which this product filled terrifically well, at least on a par with CK RMG, or PB Blackhole.

In terms of ease of use, this product is superb. Some paint cleansers can be funny about the temperature you use them in, or how long you leave them sitting on the paint, but this was not an issue for the Blackfire. Despite warnings on the packaging regarding application in direct sunlight/heat, the product worked fantastically well in rather nice, but rare British sunshine. It went on very nicely, the consistency was similar to the Clearkote mousses, and buffed off without issue.

The finish even after this initial stage was already mightily impressive, perhaps the glossiest my paint had ever looked, so I was looking forward to the end result... Next up was the...

Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection

I had already read good things about this Sealant, and I'd seen some superb pictures of its results on here recently, notably from Auto Finesse, Race Valeting and Epoch, along with pictures of it being used in the US. A silver Honda CRV springs to mind, which looked incredible. So I was looking forward to this part...

Again, ease of use was wonderful - it went on wonderfully well with the BF Applicators, and removed without absolute ease, using the supplied MF towels. At this stage two things immediately struck me. Firstly, you could actually feel the paint becoming 'slick' as you applied the product. I'd witnessed this before today, but not to the same extent found here. Secondly, you could actually see this product 'bringing out the flake' as you applied it. Now I don't know if this was the lighting at the time, or the angle of the sunlight, but it was very apparent.

Upon removal, I was left with an insanely slick surface, and superb 'flake popping', not seen before on my car.

When I stood back, I was impressed. However, I hadn't finished... now was time for...

Midnight Sun Ivory Carnauba Paste Wax

At this point my car was looking glossy, flakey and razor sharp, if a touch sterile, which is a common issue with sealants on darker cars (IMO). So, I was hoping that the wax would enhance this finish, and introduce some much needed glow or warmth.

I'd read that this wax can be troublesome to remove is slapped on with a trowel, and can be a pain to spread. I have to say that whoever experienced problems, must have been using ludicrous amounts. This wax was a pleasure to use.

In terms of consistency, it felt quite oily/wet and spread very easily. I'd liken it to something like Swissvax BOS or Onyx, or maybe VP Artemis, in respect to how easy it is to apply and spread using the supplied pads. I left the wax on for about 5 minutes and it removed without issue. I inspected the finish an hour later and found it to be fine - no issues with gassing, or any need to buff again.

So, what of the finish? WOW. I'd found it. Sharp, flake popping, wet, glossy, shimmering beautiful metallic black paint. My car looks quite simply sensational. Unfortunately, my camera is dead so I don't have any pics, but I have a friend with a DSLR on his way over, so I'll add to this later.

I'm happy, finally. For now anyway... :lol:

I'll also add thoughts on the Spray Sealant after I wash it later or tomorrow, and beading/sheeting videos.

In summary:

Pros:

- Ease of Use
- Great Applicators and MF's
- Nice Presentation Case
- Superb packaging and premium feel
- Superb Gloss, Flake popping and 'Shimmering'
- All products are 'trim safe'

Cons:

- Price? (I think it's worth it though!)
- 'Ideal' 24 hour curing of Sealant
- Not much else!

I'd say that if you have a dark, metallic car, then you should really give this kit a try. It's incredible. You're looking at close to £100 with the GEP, but I seriously think it's worth it.

I'll be trying it on Red tomorrow.

Thanks for reading, and sorry for any waffle :lol:

Russ.

Edit - few cheeky phone shots (please excuse quality):


----------



## JoeAVS1

Great write up, thanks, Used Midnight sun on a met red Marcos Mantis last thurs and it just looked awesome! Seemed to go over/compliment Lime prime very well too.

Will post up pics soon

Cheers, Joe


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks Joe. The pics let this down immensely, but I'll replace them with better ones later.

I have a Red Clio 197 to do, which should look superb. I just love the wax, it's so easy to use! How long did you leave it on for?


----------



## -Kev-

nice review, thanks Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Oh and, all products are trim safe


----------



## spooj

although we all discuss in length that prep is key and it always will be,but i totally agree there is def an element thats noticeable to an owner who uses products over time and totally knows there paint as only a full time owner can truly do.

so i think you are your own best judge and if your getting this kind of result and spotting its plusses too,then it cant be bad.

im def up for trying this kit.ive had a few recommendations at shows and it crops upo in convo with a lot of other regular names,so i guess its time to take the plunge.

thanks for the spot on write up


----------



## Alex-Clio

Looks brilliant as ever Russ but I'll pass full judgement once you finally start whoring her a bit more with some proper pics!!


----------



## toyhto

I'm looking into Blackfire kit. Do you think it could handle the Finnish winter? -25 c, snow & endless amounts of roadsalt...


----------



## badly_dubbed

nice write up 

the hard carry case is a good bonus!


----------



## waynevr6

Good write up Russ, great reflections as well.


----------



## mistryn

nice detailed write up there Russ
reading from you have read seems to suggest to me you may have found the right combo of products for your car but...
i dont know but something in the back of my mind keeps saying britemax :lol:

i think blackfire combines best of both worlds of using a wax and sealent as from looking at the pics they compliment each other, and its turning my way of thinking about using sealents

the finsh from looking at those pics seem to look awesome, nice deep reflections and glossy finish


----------



## millns84

You just had to write that review AFTER I'd spent my well earned on something else didn't you!? 

Got to say though, your Clio looks amazing! I'll definately be after some Blackfire bling when my Optimum/Poorboys stuff runs out!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks for the comments guys - I'll get some worthy pictures up a bit later

Russ.


----------



## Bigpikle

glad you have found what you're looking for Russ :thumb:

good review and look forward to the pictures


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Cheers Damon - cost me a few quid getting there!

I'd love to try something like Crystal Rock or Vintage as a comparison, but I'm happy. The problem of course is that I'll get bored... in about a week :lol:


----------



## mistryn

RussZS said:


> The problem of course is that I'll get bored... in about a week :lol:


shouldnt have any problems offloading it to someone else (wink nudge wink:lol


----------



## Bigpikle

does it come with a QD or just the spray sealant?

you need to then focus on keeping it clean :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Bigpikle said:


> does it come with a QD or just the spray sealant?
> 
> you need to then focus on keeping it clean :lol:


I still seem to be inflicting minor swirling somehow, so I'm next going to concentrate on perfecting wash technique, or building ONR in, as that seems the best at not inflicting swirls. I like shampoos which rinse cleanly though like BTBM...

It just comes with the Spray Sealant, which it strikes me as more of a QD, than say Red Mist or Z8. I'll be using Britemax #6S as a drying aid.

You said you weren't that impressed by it on black - was it metallic though? Polished Bliss don't recommend it on a flat black.


----------



## *TAY*

Good work Russ! 

Interesting write up as to what works best in getting the finish you look for on the R27 is it the black gold paint you have mate ? 

Are you doing the red as a tester before you get the meg then ? 


I'm a fan of the britemax 6s spray shine too :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

*TAY* said:


> Good work Russ!
> 
> Interesting write up as to what works best in getting the finish you look for on the R27 is it the black gold paint you have mate ?
> 
> Are you doing the red as a tester before you get the meg then ?
> 
> I'm a fan of the britemax 6s spray shine too :thumb:


Yes, it's an Ultra Red 197  :thumb:

The paint on the R27 is 'Deep Black', same as the Meggy


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Excellent write up Russ, car looks fantastic :thumb:
I`m very tempted to get Blackfire for my met black S type.


----------



## Ross

RussZS said:


> Cheers Damon - cost me a few quid getting there!
> 
> I'd love to try something like Crystal Rock or Vintage as a comparison, but I'm happy. The problem of course is that I'll get bored... in about a week :lol:


If I win the lottery I will buy you some Crystal Rock :thumb::lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I would seriously recommend it Dave; I know Epoch is a fan too, it's on his Black 3 Series at the moment.

I don't have the high end waxes to compare against, but I can safely say it's the best I've seen <£150 on met black. I know LSP should make little difference, but this really does!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

RosswithaOCD said:


> If I win the lottery I will buy you some Crystal Rock :thumb::lol:


Thanks Ross, I'll hold you to that :lol:


----------



## Ross

RussZS said:


> Thanks Ross, I'll hold you to that :lol:


Please do I will buy some myself car looks fantastic BTW my two sisters cars is great for me I can play around with LSPs currently I have found two coats of DW double wax over SRP to look the best so far:thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

RussZS said:


> I would seriously recommend it Dave; I know Epoch is a fan too, it's on his Black 3 Series at the moment.
> 
> I don't have the high end waxes to compare against, but I can safely say it's the best I've seen <£150 on met black. I know LSP should make little difference, but this really does!


I don`t doubt it Russ, the only thing stopping me is the sheer amount of other products I have and should be using first.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It's all of that time on Autopia, opening your eyes to new ranges 

I know its ANOTHER product, but this is 'the one' for me, and quite a few others if you have a look on here. It's seems rare for someone to try this and not like it... 

Not sure which QD is best, but I am loving #6S at the moment, so I'll probably maintain with that. Have you tried it? I know you have the #5.


----------



## mistryn

dont suppose you had any chance to take any more pics?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Nope  I'll get some sorted tomorrow though. I didn't do all of the car today either, so in a way I'm glad, so that I can get the 'finished article'. It gives me a chance to add the Spray Sealant too.


----------



## Duke_Freedom

Liking the look of this wax must resist lol

Havent even tried my supernatural yet, or the raceglaze I'll be getting from you soon lol

Nice work, really shinny too.


----------



## mistryn

RussZS said:


> Nope  I'll get some sorted tomorrow though. I didn't do all of the car today either, so in a way I'm glad, so that I can get the 'finished article'. It gives me a chance to add the Spray Sealant too.


:thumb:

how lobg did the process take for the application of blackfire?


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Very nice, You've achieved what I want to my Impreza.

Did you machine polish or by hand?

Word of warning through, the BF glaze and polish both stained my 09 Impreza trim.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

That was all by hand, but I do intend to apply them to the rest of the car with this pad and a DA:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-ccs-technology-finishing-pads-protect.html

Thanks for the comment 

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

mistryn said:


> :thumb:
> 
> how lobg did the process take for the application of blackfire?


Well, the AFPP (Sealant) should be left to cure for a number of hours ideally, but I wanted to have a play.

They are all pretty much wipe on, wipe off if you want them to be, and were all a pleasure to use


----------



## rx8passion

Used the blackfire sealant and like you Russ found it easy on and easy off, would you reccommend the Blackfire wax ???? Have tried a few waxes over this sealant but somehow they seem to kill the flake pop.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

rx8passion said:


> Used the blackfire sealant and like you Russ found it easy on and easy off, would you reccommend the Blackfire wax ???? Have tried a few waxes over this sealant but somehow they seem to kill the flake pop.


Absolutely. If you believe the 'marketing', then it's the only wax that will sit properly over AFPP, and yes, the flake popping is still incredible after the wax.

It's ridiculously easy on/off too, and definitely adds to the look, with its own gloss and 'shimmer'


----------



## rx8passion

Thanks Russ, had read the marketing that BF wax was the only wax that would sit properly over the sealant, just thought I would try a few to see if they would work. But after reading your review the BF wax seems the route to go.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'll buy it off you if you don't like it


----------



## rx8passion

NOOOOOOOO, I love the sealant, just thought I could save a few quid by using the waxes I had, but now know I need to get the BF wax.


----------



## yetizone

Very good write up and also looking forward to reading about your experiences of the Blackfire spray sealant detailer as well :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

yetizone said:


> Very good write up and also looking forward to reading about your experiences of the Blackfire spray sealant detailer as well :thumb:


Cheers - I'm off Thursday and Friday, so weather pending, I'll get some decent pics up, and offer some thoughts on the Spray Sealant


----------



## TH0001

I LOVE this combo. Here are a couple pics of cars I have detailed with the combo.

Tour De France Blu Ferrari F430 Spider 













































Monterey Blue Metallic Tri-Coat Lamborghini Murcielago





































Impulse Blue Pontiac GTO




























Ferrari 328










Ferrari 365gt










Ferrari 512 BBi










Ferrari 550 Super America










C5 Corvette










C5 Custom SuperCharged Vette










Jaguar Etype










328GTS










Ferrari F430 Spider










Ferrari F430 Coupe










Ferrari F430 Coupe





































Ferrari F430 Coupe










Fiat Dino Spyder










Maserati Gran Turismo










Porsche GT2










Acura NSX










Corvette Z06










15 hour correction via Meguiar's M105/M205
LSP Megs M21 topped with Blackfire Midnight Sun Carnauba

In addition to the paint correction, this car was going to a major Concours event (where it won 99.7!!!) in which it received about 15 additional hours of detailing to the engine, interior, undercarriage, etc.
































































Tools of the trade...










Why are they one a red Ferrari?

Because I didn't want to scratch the paint on the Lotus... (PS I'm only kidding)










Like factory new!










Same here 



















And finally the one that will make its way to my website (when I finally build the gallery...)










*Lamborghini Murcielago *

The paint was corrected using M105/wool, then Menzerna PO83, followed by Menzerna PO85rd

LSP Meguiars M21 topped with Blackfire Midnight Sun Batch 24

Lambo leather gets dirty easy I guess. After the Leatherique Twins...































































































































Blue Lambo Gallardo




























1930 Bentley



















Ferrari Scuderia




























Maserati Q Porte




























'67 Corvette Stringray 427




























[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## baseballlover1

Todd, nice to see you up on some other forums. Give me a call. Im flying to West Palm to hang out with some friends on thursday and leaving sunday. If your in the area we should get together and have lunch or something.


----------



## yetizone

Can you please tell me what pads you use :thumb:

Tools of the trade...










Beautiful work throughout


----------



## TH0001

Classic Flat Hi Gloss 6.5" pads made by Lake Country. I believe Polished Bliss sells these in the UK?


----------



## TeZ

TH001 - You need to make some more vids on Youtube, they are great. Far better than just reading "how to rotary" etc.

Fantastic pics too.


----------



## TH0001

TeZ said:


> TH001 - You need to make some more vids on Youtube, they are great. Far better than just reading "how to rotary" etc.
> 
> Fantastic pics too.


lol thanks, I think you are the only person who has ever complimented me on those videos which are more me rambling on and on and on and on and on, studdering over words, etc.

I have been approached on more then one occassion about doing a series of training videos, the last by a production company out of Los Angeles thru a client/movie director of mine. I have been trying to line up a couple 'celebrity detailers' from the States to help me in this, so we will see...


----------



## tfonseca

Will Blackfire kit blow away BOS? :doublesho


----------



## TH0001

tfonseca said:


> Will Blackfire kit blow away BOS? :doublesho


I don't think any LSP, from a cheap bottle of whatever to the most expensive wax, blows any way. The differences are small at best, IMO. Will Blackfire last longer? In my experience, yes? Is it easier to apply, again yes. Is it slicker and sheet water better, again I would say yes. Does it look better? That is personal opinion, but highly polished paint the difference is so small (and comes more from the surface filling) that I cannot tell much of a difference.


----------



## Spy

Thanks for a great write up.

I did my Carbon Black 530D at the weekend with SRP, PB Blackhole and FK1000p.
Although it gave a great shine, I was dissapointed with the lack of flake pop. It looks like I may have to give the Blackfire products a try though given your write up :thumb:


----------



## scooby73

Nice work!:thumb:

I will have to be re-visiting the Blackfire combo on my car this weekend.


----------



## TeZ

TH0001 said:


> lol thanks, I think you are the only person who has ever complimented me on those videos which are more me rambling on and on and on and on and on, studdering over words, etc.
> 
> I have been approached on more then one occassion about doing a series of training videos, the last by a production company out of Los Angeles thru a client/movie director of mine. I have been trying to line up a couple 'celebrity detailers' from the States to help me in this, so we will see...


I dont see why - they where informative enough to teach me a few things on a rotary.
Maybe its only me who can't be arsed to read the long threads on how to use stuff..
More than likely. But many people do prefer visual learning.

Keep us informed if you do ever do it  :thumb:


----------



## VZSS250

TH0001 said:


> lol thanks, I think you are the only person who has ever complimented me on those videos which are more me rambling on and on and on and on and on, studdering over words, etc.


Haha yes you ramble but its all useful info, whereas most people ramble about useless crap. Come to my work if you want to see what i mean :lol:.


----------



## Spy

TeZ said:


> I dont see why - they where informative enough to teach me a few things on a rotary.
> Maybe its only me who can't be arsed to read the long threads on how to use stuff..
> More than likely. But many people do prefer visual learning.
> 
> Keep us informed if you do ever do it  :thumb:


Can you post a link to these videos on YouTube ?
I had a search last night but couldn't find them


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Spy said:


> Can you post a link to these videos on YouTube ?
> I had a search last night but couldn't find them


http://www.youtube.com/user/th0001

:thumb:


----------



## Sean_r27

Great write up Russ, it's crazy to me how we've got the same car, looking for the same pop in the paint and I read this hours after ordering the kit. Wish me luck this weekend, i'm going for in the long haul


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Sean_r27 said:


> Great write up Russ, it's crazy to me how we've got the same car, looking for the same pop in the paint and I read this hours after ordering the kit. Wish me luck this weekend, i'm going for in the long haul


Good luck Sean :thumb:

I'll be along to the RS Mega Meet too... You have the Meg 18's and the CF Splitter don't you?

I know where you can get the 'black' headlights for about £200 fitted, if you're interested?

Russ.


----------



## TH0001

VZSS250 said:


> Haha yes you ramble but its all useful info, whereas most people ramble about useless crap. Come to my work if you want to see what i mean :lol:.


Too funny, next time I am going to have a script!!!


----------



## Sean_r27

RussZS said:


> Good luck Sean :thumb:
> 
> I'll be along to the RS Mega Meet too... You have the Meg 18's and the CF Splitter don't you?
> 
> I know where you can get the 'black' headlights for about £200 fitted, if you're interested?
> 
> Russ.


Do tell! How does that work then?

Mega meet...good news and bad news i'm afraid. The good news is i'll hopefully be there, the bad news is my car will be in at OMEX getting the supercharger. It goes in monday (27th) and they've got till Trax to finish and test it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

You're going to have to take me out when it's done please! I keep looking at more powerful cars, but I love the Clio too much... so something special power wise would be incredible.

Lights wise, there is a place in Cannock called Four Ashes Renault. They do the lights for £240 + VAT fitted, then buy your old ones back for £60 ish 

Had mine done last month... I had a service there too, and they will fit HID's if you get them.


----------



## Sean_r27

I'll do better than that, i'll throw you the keys. I figure taking people for "spins" i'm risking my licence all the time and i'm on the EDGE believe me haha.
I looked at quicker/other cars for a while but I love the clio too. Decided to plough money into it to make it as good as it can be, the charger is really going to transform it, i'm so glad the ECU is switched. Never really got on with the Renault one since RS tuning couldnt map the 2500rpm flat spot out. 

Back on topic slightly, have you ever had your paint corrected or done it yourself? Mine is badly in need and hasn't been done properly since purchase.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Sean_r27 said:


> I'll do better than that, i'll throw you the keys. I figure taking people for "spins" i'm risking my licence all the time and i'm on the EDGE believe me haha.
> I looked at quicker/other cars for a while but I love the clio too. Decided to plough money into it to make it as good as it can be, the charger is really going to transform it, i'm so glad the ECU is switched. Never really got on with the Renault one since RS tuning couldnt map the 2500rpm flat spot out.
> 
> Back on topic slightly, have you ever had your paint corrected or done it yourself? Mine is badly in need and hasn't been done properly since purchase.


I did it myself. I find it incredibly hard work via DA, you need a Rotary ideally, with something like Menz 203S. I don't mind giving you a hand sometime


----------



## MeganeChick

RussZS said:


> Good luck Sean :thumb:
> 
> I'll be along to the RS Mega Meet too... You have the Meg 18's and the CF Splitter don't you?
> 
> I know where you can get the 'black' headlights for about £200 fitted, if you're interested?
> 
> Russ.





Sean_r27 said:


> Do tell! How does that work then?
> 
> Mega meet...good news and bad news i'm afraid. The good news is i'll hopefully be there, the bad news is my car will be in at OMEX getting the supercharger. It goes in monday (27th) and they've got till Trax to finish and test it.


the Midlands Mega Meet FTW


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

MeganeChick said:


> the Midlands Mega Meet FTW


Question is... who will have the shiniest black one!?


----------



## MeganeChick

RussZS said:


> Question is... who will have the shiniest black one!?


LOL!!!

meee  Sean would agree with that Im sure  lol

well although, after this thread, maybe i will be a second place lol

i had some fantastic beadage las night - its was a beautiful thing- washing your car for a meet even though its going to rain, still has its advantages haha


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

MeganeChick said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> meee  Sean would agree with that Im sure  lol
> 
> well although, after this thread, maybe i will be a second place lol
> 
> i had some fantastic beadage las night - its was a beautiful thing- washing your car for a meet even though its going to rain, still has its advantages haha


LOL, I won't clean it, just for you :thumb:

Which products do you have on at the mo? Is it black gold?


----------



## MeganeChick

RussZS said:


> LOL, I won't clean it, just for you :thumb:
> 
> Which products do you have on at the mo? Is it black gold?


haha yeaaahh i wanna be the shiniest lol 

yeah its black gold, at the mo i have SRP, PB BH glaze, collinite 915 topped up with some megs QD


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

MeganeChick said:


> haha yeaaahh i wanna be the shiniest lol
> 
> yeah its black gold, at the mo i have SRP, PB BH glaze, collinite 915 topped up with some megs QD


I think we had a similar combo on Pedro's 182 when we last did it (Rich's old car) and it looked stunning!

The beading from Colli is awesome


----------



## MeganeChick

RussZS said:


> I think we had a similar combo on Pedro's 182 when we last did it (Rich's old car) and it looked stunning!
> 
> The beading from Colli is awesome


yeah im pretty pleased with it 

i had to keep going over to my car and having a little look at the beading again LOL


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

You must be the first female I have come across who appreciates the beadage.

Anyone else is "oh yeah nice" followed by a confused look


----------



## MeganeChick

haha, thats what everyone else was saying to me LOL!!!

well i think they appreciated it a bit lol

we had the meet at a bikers pub on bike night, and the bikers probably didnt get it lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I don't think the RS hardcore will get it either tbh, so we'll have to hope it's not raining! :lol:


----------



## MeganeChick

lol yeah lets hope its not, it seems to always rain when i ever i organise meets

the last one we had was ages ago when it snowed


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Great work Super shine ! ..Russ :thumb:


----------



## chris141

Great results mate here's a couple o pics of my golf which i detailed in the summer sealing with the blackfire products


































That's 2 coats of all wet diamond
3 of ivory sun wax
and wipe down of spray sealent


----------



## Stew

I personally find that SN sits very well on top of AFPP. I'm not a wax wh*re though so don't own many to try!

I've used AFPP for a couple of years and love it. It works well by machine too!

AFPP has worked well on all the colours I've used it on and it looks just a 'bling' on every colour.


----------



## damocell

just got his kit from Polished Bliss along with the Werkstatt Acrylic kit, can't wait to try them out, just need some better weather!!

Damo


----------



## domino

great write up mate

thanks for the info

i plan on testing my GEP + WD + MS within the next few weeks, and am gathering some info atm


----------



## asifsarwar

i have this kit and used it on my audi a4 its great for giving a wet look and flake pop and easy to use - highly recommend


----------



## Clark @ PB

I've just finished a 6 day detail on a metalic black Range Rover which I finished with Wet Diamond, looked amazing in the sun this morning :thumb:


----------



## domino

i read alot about flake pop on metallic black, but im using this on solid black, so will be interested to see how the MS looks in comparison to my current fav Lusso. 

so far ive been hesitant to use my hybrid waxes like MS and Fuzion thinking only a pure carnauba could give me the deep black look i prefer


----------



## WillyWortel19

Do you think it is possible to use PB Blackhole instead of the Blackfire polishing before waxing with midnight sun?


----------



## stangalang

domino said:


> i read alot about flake pop on metallic black, but im using this on solid black, so will be interested to see how the MS looks in comparison to my current fav Lusso.
> 
> so far ive been hesitant to use my hybrid waxes like MS and Fuzion thinking only a pure carnauba could give me the deep black look i prefer


We tried it on a solid black porsche the other weekend and to be honest the looks were the same, but that was just straight wax, they both seem oily and rich which is what you need for blacks. However over the afpp i think it would have been a different story. If you only want to use the wax i would stick with what you have as they are similar in looks and ease of use, if you want to add a little something else get the kit and prepare to be amazed:thumb:


----------



## domino

thanks for the info slang

i already have the GEP, WD and MS, i bought it a while ago

ill be starting the BF treatment next week if all goes well (read: gf out of my hair)


----------

